# 1 Big Flattie From Last Night



## HUNT IL!!! (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Choctawhatchee Flattie


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice flattie, you have your fingers in its mouth? I need to really get out and start gigging


----------



## HUNT IL!!! (Oct 14, 2012)

he was froze stiff by this time, and it wasnt me w/the fingers in there.. not w/those teeth..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice flattie John... Welcome back btw... John's an old member here. His old posts can be found under "HUNT IL!" or just copy and paste his location...


----------

